# Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?



## Administrator (23. April 2006)

*Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*

Wie soll man das jetzt schon wissen können? Warum nicht gleich über die Wertung des Spiels abstimmen?


----------



## Dumbi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.04.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll man das jetzt schon wissen können? Warum nicht gleich über die Wertung des Spiels abstimmen?


Hatte gerade den selben Gedanken^^
Das erinnert mich an die Umfrage von vor einer Woche, in der gefragt wurde, ob Gothic 3 so gut wie Oblivion wird...


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.04.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll man das jetzt schon wissen können? Warum nicht gleich über die Wertung des Spiels abstimmen?




ok :

gothic 3 -  87 %
dsa "4" - 83 % 

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Dumbi am 23.04.2006 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das erinnert mich an die Umfrage von vor einer Woche, in der gefragt wurde, ob Gothic 3 so gut wie Oblivion wird...


Scheinbar sind Kristallkugeln aktuell preiswert zu bekommen...
Da sollte man sich eher mal überlegen zu welchem A-Titel man schon gut 1 Jahr vor dem Release wußte, daß es nicht ganz der große Knüller wird. Unreal 2? Black & White? Matrix? Doom 3? SuM? DeusEx 2? etc.


----------



## Goddess (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*

Ich bin nicht Cassandra, und meine Kristall-Kugel habe ich in die "Mottenkiste" gepackt. Aber ja, ich denke Das schwarze Auge wird mit  Gothic und Oblivion mit halten können. Und es wird Gothic und Oblivion noch  an Realitäts tiefe, höhe, weite und breite übertreffen... Also Pcgames Redaktion, werft die "Hype-Maschine" an, wir freuen uns alle über jedes "fitzelchen" an neuen informationen zu genau *diesem* Spiel. Und wir wollen, denke ich, auch offiziell erfahren, ob DSA 4 mit den beiden genannten Spielen mit halten kann.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.04.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 23.04.2006 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur billig  Scheinbar sind sie inzwischen in der Lage zu 50% richtig zu liegen  

Spaß beiseite:
Ich finde es in letzter Zeit richtig interessant, was für Umfragen kommen   Ich habe das Gefühl man versucht eine Art Lösung zu finden um beim nächsten Test alles richtig zu machen, sprich die Spiele so zu bewerten, wie es die Spieler scheinbar wollen  Einen anderen Grund kann ich mir wirklich nicht erklären, da die Titel bestimmt bisher nur einem ganz, ganz kleinen Publikum gezeigt wurden, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 23.04.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es in letzter Zeit richtig interessant, was für Umfragen kommen




meine lieblingsumfrage ist immer noch folgende :

*Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1018&tid=4520616&x=6


----------



## KONNAITN (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Bonkic am 23.04.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 23.04.2006 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt auf anderen Seiten aber noch sinnfreiere polls. Kürzlich habe ich wo "Sind Sie männlich oder weiblich?" gesehen.  

Zu Drakensang: Wirklich heiß auf das Spiel hat mich das Preview noch nicht gemacht, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Auf jeden Fall sollte man den Helden etwas pimpen. Der sieht viel zu brav und rechtschaffen aus- richtig unsympathisch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*

*Glaskugel auspack*

Hmmmmm wie ich sehe wird mir DSA genau 0,001 % weniger Spass machen als Gothic und Oblivion. Zufrieden?


----------



## Cord24 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.05.2006 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> *Glaskugel auspack*
> 
> Hmmmmm wie ich sehe wird mir DSA genau 0,001 % weniger Spass machen als Gothic und Oblivion. Zufrieden?




Also ich bezweifle stark, dass DSA mit Gothic3 oder Oblivion mithalten kann. Die Story ist bei solchen Spielen Ausschlag gebend. Wenn ich nun vergleiche wie gut die Story in Gothic 1+2 in den Spielablauf integriert war dann muss man doch sehr große Erwartungen an den Nachfolger haben. Und seht euch mal Oblivion oder Morrowind an. Ich weiss Morrowind ist schon teilweise überholt aber zu jeder noch so langweiligen Mission gab es Hinweise,Tipps oder sogar eine Geschichte. Und DSA war vor dem Bericht in der PC Games unbekannt, bzw. man sprach hauptsächlich über Gothic2/3 oder Oblivion. Sollte Gothic3 allerdings ein ECHTER Flopp werden dann greif auch ich VIELLEICHT zu DSA WENN es besser sein sollte und was wir hier abgestimmt haben ist eher ein Stimmungsbild als eine Aussagekräftige Bewertung da wir das Spiel noch nicht gespielt haben. Also abwarten und Tee trinken die Nächste PC Games kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Goddess (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Cord24 am 15.05.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bezweifle stark, dass DSA mit Gothic3 oder Oblivion mithalten kann. Die Story ist bei solchen Spielen Ausschlag gebend. Wenn ich nun vergleiche wie gut die Story in Gothic 1+2 in den Spielablauf integriert war dann muss man doch sehr große Erwartungen an den Nachfolger haben. Und seht euch mal Oblivion oder Morrowind an. Ich weiss Morrowind ist schon teilweise überholt aber zu jeder noch so langweiligen Mission gab es Hinweise,Tipps oder sogar eine Geschichte. Und DSA war vor dem Bericht in der PC Games unbekannt, bzw. man sprach hauptsächlich über Gothic2/3 oder Oblivion. Sollte Gothic3 allerdings ein ECHTER Flopp werden dann greif auch ich VIELLEICHT zu DSA WENN es besser sein sollte und was wir hier abgestimmt haben ist eher ein Stimmungsbild als eine Aussagekräftige Bewertung da wir das Spiel noch nicht gespielt haben. Also abwarten und Tee trinken die Nächste PC Games kommt bestimmt.



Was ist denn das bitteschön? Wenn DSA besser sein sollte und Gothic 3 vielleicht ein "Flop" wird, dann kaufst Du dir das? Und nur zu Deiner Information, ein DSA gab es schon Jahre, ja sogar Jahrzehnte vor Gothic, oder NWN oder sonstigen "grossen" Spielen. Da geht mir bei einer Ankündigung "das Herz auf", auch wenn noch wenig bekannt ist, wie das Spiel einmal wird. Ich verstehe es nicht, wie jemand ein Spiel *erst* mit 3 anderen "Genre Grössen" vergleichen kann, und dann der Meinung ist: Spiel A wird vielleicht ein Flop, und wenn es das wird, dann kaufe ich sicher Spiel B von dem bisher nichts bekannt war, in der Hoffnung das es mir besser gefallen wird. Aber an Deiner ganzen Aussage ist eigentlich nur die Fragestellung des Quickpolls hier Schuld. _Ich will Dich mit meiner Meinung nicht angreifen, aber bei solchen getroffenen Aussagen kann ich mich echt nicht beherrschen..._


----------



## trioptimum (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*

was meinen die eigenltich mit "mithalten"?
grafisch? storrytechnisch oder vom umfang her....???

das wird sich ganz anders spielen als oblivion oder gothic (was man in den trailern so sehen konnte von der handhabung). allein schon weil man ne party hat die rundenbasierend kämpft.


mfg


----------



## Goddess (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				trioptimum am 29.05.2006 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinen die eigenltich mit "mithalten"?
> grafisch? storrytechnisch oder vom umfang her....???



Ich weis es auch nicht, aber am logischten wäre bei diesem "Quickpoll", das es an um "Beliebtheit" geht. Auch logisch wäre in meinen Augen, nach "Serien" zu "messen" in punkto mit halten können. _Alle Spiele haben schliesslich mehr als einen Vorgänger._ Möglichkeiten was genau gemeint ist gibts zahlreiche, vielleicht schreibt ja auch mal ein Redakteur was dazu hier rein.


----------



## Rosini (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*

Abgesehen davon, dass die Umfrage relativ überflüssig ist: DSA hat durchaus das Zeug dazu, mit den großen mitzuhalten, enttäuscht aber mit Sicherheit bei der Umsetzung. Als Gothic-Fan würde ich auch nie etwas anderes sagen


----------



## OttOXBerlin (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*

Zur Umfrage:
Wenn die große Welt Aventurien voll genutzt wird und nicht nur teilweise für EINE Geschischte... die Spielmechanick gelingt und ein gewisser Suchtfaktor / Erlebnissfaktor (aber bitte net Diablolike) erzeugt wird sollte das Spiel mindestens Doppelt so dicke werden wie Oblivion und 1,5 mal so dicke wie Morrowind... und Gothic? Was bidde ist an Gothic so toll?


----------



## Gilion (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*

Nun, über das in der Entwicklung befindliche DSA4 kann man eigentlich aus Mangel an Infos nicht wirklich sagen ob es besser oder schlechter wird als Oblivion, oder (das noch nicht im Handel befindliche und meiner meinung zu stark hochgepriesene) Gothic 3.

Allerdings, wenn die Story von DSA (und von DSA gibt es ja nicht nur Bücher sondern auch ein Pen & Paper Spiele-Regelwerk) an die Qualität von den Vorgängern der DSA-Reihe, oder der Baldurs Gate-Reihe kommt, könnte Gothic 3 es schwer haben auf dem Thorn zu bleiben... vorausgesetzt das Gothic 3 es schafft Oblivion ab zu lösen.

Grafisch wird wahrscheinlich Gothic 3 erstmal die Nase vorne haben, aber auch nur weil man von DSA4 nur ein paar Bilder gesehen hat die eine noch unfertige Welt und sicher auch unfertige Charakere gezeigt hat.

Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich bei einem guten Rollenspiel ist die grafische Pressentation doch eher zweitrangig.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				KONNAITN am 06.05.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.04.2006 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konnte man da auch wie im PC Games Forum mit weiß nicht antworten und wenn ja wie viele Prozent hatte diese Antwort?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



> Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?



Ich hoffe damit sind nicht die Anzahl der Bugs gemeint


----------



## archwizard80 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				KONNAITN am 06.05.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.04.2006 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja gut, dass macht halt insofern Sinn, als der Seitenbetreiber wissen will, wie die Verteilung männlich / weiblich bei den Seitenbesuchern ist, dann kann er die Werbung entsprechend auswählen.


----------



## archwizard80 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Goddess am 23.04.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht Cassandra, und meine Kristall-Kugel habe ich in die "Mottenkiste" gepackt. Aber ja, ich denke Das schwarze Auge wird mit  Gothic und Oblivion mit halten können. Und es wird Gothic und Oblivion noch  an Realitäts tiefe, höhe, weite und breite übertreffen... Also Pcgames Redaktion, werft die "Hype-Maschine" an, wir freuen uns alle über jedes "fitzelchen" an neuen informationen zu genau *diesem* Spiel. Und wir wollen, denke ich, auch offiziell erfahren, ob DSA 4 mit den beiden genannten Spielen mit halten kann.



Ja liebe PCGames Redaktion, bitte mehr Hype um dieses Spiel, wir wollen mindestens 3 News pro Woche, zum Beispiel welche Farben für die Baumdarstellung verwendet werden....   

Jetzt mal im Ernst, paar mehr News zu diesem viel versprechenden (Versprechen muss man nicht halten....) Game wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				Bonkic am 23.04.2006 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ok :
> 
> gothic 3 -  87 %
> dsa "4" - 83 %
> ...


völlig übertrieben, DSA hat höchstens 82% verdient. *g*

hier gibt's doch immer wieder streitereien um einzelne punkte, das finde ich immer wieder amüsant.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kann Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang (enthüllt in PCG 06/06) mit Gothic & Oblivion mithalten?*



			
				HanFred am 12.10.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.04.2006 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lustig - wusst ` ich gar nicht mehr. 
da hab` ich ja wohl `nen volltreffer gelandet.


----------

